# New to Us Flying Cloud -- What Is It?



## joanyjim1 (Sep 11, 2009)

Bought this bike at a swap meet last week. It has a flying cloud badge. Found the number N342080 on it. Seems as if might have been blue in a former life. Can anyone tell me what this bike is, what model, approx. year, anything at all. We know it's missing its chain guard, plus haven't a clue what else. Really like the hand grips. Are they original style? Is this a bike worth restoring or best left as is? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 12, 2009)

Shelby made the Flying Cloud from the mid 30's into the 50's I would say yours is'34-'37 

Value is so subjective that I'll let someone else chime in on that.

Does it look like the box on the rear fender is original?

I don't know what that is but I have never seen anything like it.

If it did come with bike it might be semi valuable.

Here is my '34? boys Flying Cloud


----------



## joanyjim1 (Sep 12, 2009)

*New to Us Flying Cloud*

Thanks, Shane (?), for the info on our new bike. Your bike looks similar to ours, but ours doesn't have what we'd call (in motorcycles) the girder (like the girder fork). We are new to bicycles, having collected vintage motorcycles for a number of years. The box on the rear fender does look pretty original -- much like a small tool box (or we thought I could store lipstick, etc. in it!). The person I bought it from said it was a '34, but he had no authentication or information. We're just trying to figure out what it is and whether we should just clean it up (actually, my husband has done that already) or restore it (what we do with most of our vintage motorcycles). Don't want to ruin a wonderful vintage example by restoring it, but . . . . ? Again, thanks for the help, Joan


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 12, 2009)

I would consider an attempt at removing the paint that does not belong on the bike.  Sometimes its easy sometimes impossible.

Restoration-  this is where the value issue is a factor. Usually it will cost more to restore a boys bike than it is actually worth.  If you consider that a boys bike is generally worth two to three times more than a like girls bike, restoration of a girls bike is usually not a sound financial move. If you can clean it up to original paint etc., that is always the best.

If that little box is original it will help with the value of the bike.

If your bike has a Morrow hub it will have a date code which would help date the bike.

How detailed are your motorcycle restorations?  If you are already set up for it then a resto, for you guys, might be a slam dunk.


----------



## sacphatrider (Sep 15, 2009)

*Shelby Bikes*

Joni/Jim:  Looks like a cool find!  I have two Shelbys-a 1953 Flying Cloud w/horn tank & a 1940 Flyer.  As mentioned by others yours looks earlier.  I am limited to what I can refurbish (knowledge/ability/equipment/bank account/etc) but both bikes have cleaned up well.  There are 'before' pics elsewhere in this forum if intersted.  Neither has a 'box' on the rear fender but the '53 rear fender was drilled out for mounting something in the same position.  A newbie like you, I highly recommend Bill Love's book "How To Restore Your Collector Bicycle."   It will answer most of your Q&A's.
Enjoy your new project!
Kim


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 17, 2009)

*Looks like a Ladies Shelby Airflo Frame*

The Shelby Airflo frame had a tank ...and the badge would have been on the front fender then ...The Airflo being the deluxe version of the Shelby line up ...the fenders are McCully fenders common to Shelby and many other high end bikes of the era ...the badge suggests it is late 30's - early 40's ...


----------

